# Towing A 21Rs With A Dodge Ram 1500



## edogwyo (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey everyone, I have been following this forum for some time as my wife and I have been deciding what type of trailer to purchase. We have decided that the 21RS would be perfect for our needs. The TV would be a 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 with the 5.7 Hemi and 20" wheels. I have crunched the numbers and found that I am within the towing capacity, but I wanted to hear from someone who tows this camper with this or a similar 1/2 ton truck. I live out west and would be towing up some pretty steep inclines at times. Thanks, and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I tow with the truck listed to the left. Fords rating for my setup is 9600 lbs. I'm pulling about 6000 lbs with it. I'll be stopping at a scale next week while it's loaded up to see what it really weighs. Many say to keep the towing weight below 75% of the max.

My setup handles it, but I know it's there. A bigger engine would be nice for me, which you already have. Of course, gas mileage sucks when towing...

You will need a weight distributing, antisway hitch.

I would also recommend a Scan Gauge II, so you can monitor tranny temps(unless your truck already has a DIGITAL readout).

The 21RS is made for the 1/2 ton trucks, so you should be fine.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I tow a 21RS with a Dodge Durango with the Hemi, in Colorado. I don't make any speed records going up some of the mountain passes, but I always get there.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

WE now pull with a 1500 series , 08 GMC Sierra Z71 (5.3 ltr. 4x4 )Trailer package, etc. WE just returned from a 10,000 km. trip through Alberta, Yukon , Alaska,(Alaska Highway), British Columbia, Saskatchewan. This truck pulls, and handles, better than the 98 Ford F150, 5.4ltr. 2WD, we had before. We had enough power in the mountains But the slightly higher than most 210RS does not like strong winds much! Our traveling companion with a 2500 GMC diesel super duty (6 Speed) pulling a 30 fT. fifth wheel could out power me on the hills.

I still had to "tweek" our W.D. Hitch to slightly drop the nose of our 210 RS, or we seemed to "wag the dog" a bit , if I followed the instructions to keep everything level. (remember the 210 RS has that water tank right at the back).

So when everything is set up right, most 1/2 tons should be OK pulling a 210 RS ---(I estimate our LOADED weight at 6500 lbs) --but have never scaled it.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

I have the 2014 210rs and pull with a 2012 Sierra SLT CC 4WD All Terrain with 20" wheels. Includes the heavy tow package and cooling. I change the stock tires from the P rated to XL and it pulls great now. I found the P rated tires too mushy when loaded. The XL is just right. I was looking for E or D rated tires but couldn't find one in 275/55r20. I think I could have gone 285/60r20 but I wanted to keep everything stock and avoid any tire rub.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Do 20 inch wheels make any real difference in handling, when towing??


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

MJV said:


> Do 20 inch wheels make any real difference in handling, when towing??


From what I now understand, 17" or 18" are more ideal for bigger towing rated tires. More cushion and stability for your load. Can someone please elaborate better than what I just put out?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GodFather2u said:


> Do 20 inch wheels make any real difference in handling, when towing??


From what I now understand, 17" or 18" are more ideal for bigger towing rated tires. More cushion and stability for your load. Can someone please elaborate better than what I just put out?
[/quote]

The issue with the 20" rims is the overall circumference of the stock tire on that rim is that it has an effect on the final gear ratio. It is a 1000 pound impact due to this ratio change. If you had 17" rims and the same profile tire as the 20" you would get that 1000 pounds towing capability back.

An other issue is the tires on the 20" rims are "P" rated and you want to tow with "LT" tires. Hard to find in 20" but everyone has them in 17".


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I towed our 21rs with an '03 F150 before I got the F350 and I towed it fine, like kmsjs said, no land speed records, but did the job. I only upgraded to the F350 because we needed space for a car seat (rear facing doesn't fit in an ex-cab).


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The 2003 Silverado C1500 (2WD) with 5.3L V8 and 3:73 rear end I have does OK with the 210RS. As others have said the uphill runs are not breaking any speed laws. I have trailed it coast to coast twice, Washington State to Texas Gulf Coast and all through the West. Well over 20, 000 miles with this setup. I don't push when going through the mountains. The whole time I've had this trailer I average 11.5 MPG when towing. The Equal-i-Zer 4-point hitch set up has made me very confident with this TT and TV. 
If it bothers you when other trailers pass you while going up hill then you'll need a bigger TV.

Best I can say is drive like you're a retired guy with plenty of time. It is absolutely amazing how much of America you can see if you just slow down. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We have been towing our 2010 210rs with a Dodge Ram 1500 setup with an Equalizer Hitch system since we purchased in 2009.


 It is a great setup and the original 2005 Ram and the current 2013 model both hauled the TT with no issue. The hills will challenge you to maintain speed, and like others said, watch your Transmission and Oil Temps closely. Both of my RAM trucks were purchased with tow package trucks with the extra "coolers" factory installed. 


Happy Camping,
D


----------



## edogwyo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback. We are going to look at a 2004 21RS this weekend and hopefully I will have some good news to report.


----------



## Conedoctor (Feb 28, 2014)

You should be fine, I don't even use a truck to pull ours lol


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

edogwyo said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. We are going to look at a 2004 21RS this weekend and hopefully I will have some good news to report.


One thing you will notice is comparing a 04 21RS , to a 2011 210RS is the overall height of the trailer. I bet the newer models are a foot or more higher. While some may like this (bigger wheals etc. equals more ground clearance) It really shows up against the wind! Don't think overall weights are that different (newer models slightly heavier?) but in the wind I wish I was that foot and a half Lower !! Marcel.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Tow our 210rs with a 2009 F150 5.4l supercab. No issues


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I tow with a 2006 Toyota Tundra with a 1000lb Equal-i-zer hitch. No problems at all.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

MJV said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. We are going to look at a 2004 21RS this weekend and hopefully I will have some good news to report.


One thing you will notice is comparing a 04 21RS , to a 2011 210RS is the overall height of the trailer. I bet the newer models are a foot or more higher. While some may like this (bigger wheals etc. equals more ground clearance) It really shows up against the wind! Don't think overall weights are that different (newer models slightly heavier?) but in the wind I wish I was that foot and a half Lower !! Marcel.
[/quote]

From Keystone RV website:
2003 21rs 9'11"
2007 21rs 10'3"
2009 210rs	10'11"


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

2014 210TRS 11'4"


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

I tow a 250rs with a 2006 Ram 1500. It has 20" wheels/3.92's which are standard. I changed the tires from P to XL 285/50/20, they are a little shorter so it gives me a few more RPM. I have no trouble towing around the midwest, in fact it will usually pull in overdrive and gets me 10.5-11 mpg. The only problem is payload/gvwr, I am at/over most trips. That is the only reason we are going to a 3/4 ton.


----------

